# MAC Manger, Asst Mgr and 3rd key



## PhillyBeauty (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello Ladies and Gents,
was wondering if anyone would like to share any experience they had working for MAC as a Counter Manager, Asst Mgr or 3rd key.  Not interested in what the pay was. 
 I just want to know how you liked it, what was challenging, rewarding? and what would you suggest to a current artist who's looking to move up in the industry.  
Thank you


----------



## PhillyBeauty (Jul 19, 2017)

Wow was really hoping to hear from someone after all the views I would think at least someone had a management position either with MAC or another cosmetic line.


----------

